# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  تجارب الدبدوبات مع حبوب التخسيس

## سيدرة

حبيباتى الدبدوبات اليوم بهاديكم بهديه روعهههههههه فى التنحيفعندى حبوب سحريه التى تسد النفس لدرجه انك ما تقدرى تبصى حتى للاكل وهذة الحبوب مرخصه من وزارة الصحه يعنى لانصب ولا دجل بس للاسف الحبوب مش موجودة فى كثير من الدول العربيه وشهادة البنات كافيه اللى جربوها واليكم بعض منها ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاتة

حبيت اقول لكم يابنات وعن تجربة وربي يشهد اني ما كتبت الموضوع الابعدما شفت النتيجة بعيني
قريب لي كان وزنة 101بدون مبالغة ، نزل وزنة20 كيلو عارفين بسبب ايش لا رجيم ولا ما يحزنون بس تخفيفبسيط في الأكل مع
حبوب معروفة بالصيدلياتومرخصة ومافي منها ضرر بإذن الله فقط تسد الشهية بشكل ممتاز ، يعني لا تطالعي فيالاكل وتقهري نفسك اصلا ماراح يكون لك نفس في الأكل
اهليييييييييين

كككيفكم ياحلوات يادبدوبات خخخخخخخ




اكييد كثير منكم سمع عن الحبوب المصرررررريه وانها جابت نتايج كثير



وانا اختي وصاحبتي اتعملوها ونحفوووووووووووو


ويقولوو انها اقل دووخه ووجع من ريديكتل يعني احسن






اراء البنات

اقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almulla_11 » 
مرحبا 
اختي جربت الحبوب وماشاء الله ... اول السبوع 3كيلوات والاسبوع الثاني كيلوين أي المجموع 5كيلوات واهي وايد مرتاحة من الحبوب تاكل 15جرام وبدون وصفة طبيب بس اسالت الصيدلي واهي ما حست بصداع ولا قلق ولا قلة نوم واصلا الحبوب ماتنفع الي يعاني من الضغط المرتفع.

اهي مع الحبوب وايد انسدت شهيتها وصج ماقامت تاكل مثل الاول والكل لاحظ الفرق في اكلها زوجها وابوي واختي،،،،،،،، بعد الخدامة ...
واهي تبي تكمل العلبة كلها اي شهر .
اتمنى انكم تستفيدون اقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريــح الـنـفـل » 
انا استخدمتهم فتره الرجيم بس من بعد ماتركتهم فتره شهر حسيت شهيتي انفتحت وايد للاكل تقريبا اسبوعين بعدين صار الوضع عادي والحين رديت اخذهم مره ثانيه لانهم فعلا يسدون الشهيه اقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دودا الأمورة » 
أختي آخر وحده 

صدقيني الحبوب هذه لو كانت ب200 راح اقولك حلوووووووو لانها من جد ممتازه وتستحق سعرها 
اما بالنسبه لانك ما نزلتي الا كيلوين ونص مره حلو اذا كان بأسبوع وانتي حاولي تسوي رياضه عشان تنزلي اكثر........

بالتوفيق اقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إيناس القلب » 
يا نااااس لحقو عليييي وصلت لل 57 الحمدلله ما اقدر اوصفلكم وناااستي والله الحمدلله.. والاكل ماا قمت افكر فيييييه الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله..
اليوم تاسع يوم لي والحمدلله نحفت من 61 ل 57 يعني اربعه كيلو قولو ما شاء الله ان شاء الله باجر اخر حبه راح اخذها وعقبها اكيد راح احس انه معدتي صغراانه وما راح اشتهي الاكل وبدوون الحبه ان شاء الله...عقباااالكم يا حلوااااات اقتباس:
reem83 
انا يربت هاي الحبوب

وبصراحه نزلت منها 13 كيلو بشهرين واحينه اخذهم بعداقتباس:
الأمل والحب 
خواتي انا استعمله ويايبتنه من مصر وهو فعلا ممتاز يسد الشهيه بس لازم تغصبي نفسج على الاكل لوشويه كي ما يصيبج دواراقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة *حوراء الجنان* 
يابنات والله الحبوب مفعولها ممتاز والله يشهد علي اقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلوعه دبي5 
انا استخدمتها قبل سنه ونزلت عليها 11 كيلو مره حلوه واستخدمت ردكتيل من زمان وزينيكال وفايتوشيب قبل شهرين اما فايتوشيب شيلي ايدك منه ماينفع وافضل شي ناسبني سيبوترم بس انا اسال على طريقه الاستعمال لاني سمعت انها تؤخذ بعد الفطور وانا استخدمتها قبل الفطور ابغي اعرف الفرق 
اقتباس:اقتباس من مشاركة ****_samra 
انا جربت الحبوب دى
هى فى منها انواع
النوع الاول 10 ملجرام و العلبة لونها نيلى ازرق
لكنها لها اثار جانبية بتعمل صداع و مزاج سيئ نوعا ما
يعنى تخليكى تشعرى انك مكتئبة شويتين

اما النوع الثانى و هذا افضل هو 15 مللى جرام و هو لا يسبب اى اثار جانبية
الحبوب دى بتعمل على سد النفس و تقليل الشهية
او لنقل انعدام الشهية للطعام
يعنى ممكن تظلى طول اليوم بلا اكل و تنسى الاكل اصلا
و حتى لو كان امامك الاكل لا تشعرى برغبة فيه اطلاقا
اما عن استعمالها فهو حبة كل يوم بعد الافطار
ده اذا كان لكى نفس للفطار اصلا

انا جربته و مفعلوه اكيد
لكن على اى حال لا انصح به اللى ضغطهم عالى
اللى صحتهم كويسة لا ضرر منه اطلاقا
انا جربته كثير خاصة لما اشعر ان وزنى زاد كام كيلوا اروح اشترى منه شريط فيه عشر حبات
هما عشر ايام بس و ينتهى كل شئ
العلبة فيها 30 حبة يعنى 3 شرائط

كل واحده حسب وزنها 
هو ينفع للناس اللى بتاكل بشراهة
و اللى بيزيد وزنهم من كثرة الاكل اقتباس:
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة om fatma 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله يا فراشات يا حلوين هى فعلا مش ليها اثار جانبيه زى الدكتوره ما قالتلى وجابت معايا نتيجه سريعه فعلا بس انا كنت مش منتظمه فى الرجيم علشان كده مش وصلت ل10 ك فى الشهر على العموم انا ابتديت من جديد وهبلغكم بالنتائج ان شاء الله اقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماسسسيه » 

فعلا يابنات هى تأثيرها رائع وبتخليكى مش جعانه حتى لو مأكلتيش حاجه طول اليوم انا بستعملها من فتره كبيره ونصحتنى بيها صاحبتى المقربه جدا وهى دكتوره صيدلانيه وشكرتلى فيها جدا وعن تجربه فعلا تحفه وانا باخدها على الريق يعنى اول ما بصحى من النوم بفتح التلاجه واخدها على طول وبعد كده مش بكون حتى عايزه افطر واى استفسار انا حاضره بأذن الله تعالى ويارب كل وحده توصل للوزن اللى نفسها فيه بالف صحه وعافيه قولوا آمين:luvkiss : اقتباس:
الانصاريه 
السلام عليكم ...

حبيت أشارك برأيي وهذه أعتبرها شهاده في حق اختي سيدره الله يوفقها : 

أنا طلبت من عندها علبتين .. وفي بادئ الأمر استهونت بالموضوع لأنه تعبت من كثر ما آخذ أدويه لتنزيل الوزن وأسوي ريجيم ): فقلت خلني أجازف بعد هالمره وأطلب وأمري لله ... ! 

وطلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت علبتين منها .. وماقصرت والله حرصت انه الطلبيه توصل بأسرع وقت .. 

خذت أول حبه وكنت حاطه في بالي ان بيكون مفعولها عادي .. حالها حال أي دواء كنت آخذه من قبل ، لكن اللي المفاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــأه هو انه نفسي انسدت عن الأكل ( وكان هالشي في رمضان ، يعني مافطرت إلا تمره ولبن ) وحسيت بعدم رغبتي للأكل وإني شبعاااااااااااااانه ... 

انصدموا أهلي مني لأنه كل يوم شافوني ما آكل من بعد ما كنت أمسح الصينيه 

بصراحه حسيت بتغير وايد في مقاساتي !! حتى الكل في العيد تم يقولي انتي شو مسويه في عمرج شفط !!! 

بنات والله ان الحبوب فعاّله وانا عن تجربتي لها أنصح كل وحده ماتتردد انها تاخذها .. والزين فيها انها ماتسبب أي عوارض ثانيه مثل الإمساك أو الصداع أو الدوخه !! 

كلمة شكر لج يا إختي سيدره ( يزاج الله خير ) وربي يوفقج في رزقج ويزيدج من حلاله 

اتمنى لج التوفيج حبوبه 

_______________________
QUOTE=روزنامة;3229608]السلام عليكم ..

انا تجربتي شخصياً .. 4 كيلو جرامات في أقل من اسبوع والله .... شي روعه وخيالي صح ،،

بس والله اني ما اكذب وهذي حقيقة ... وبارك الله في اختي سيدرة .. ويكثر من امثالها[/quote] اقتباس:
ترانيم عاشقة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والله على ما أقول شهيد 

بصراااحة تعاملها راااقي جدااا ... رغم إني كنت معصبة عليها في بعض الأحيان لكن إسلوبها بجد حلوو ومن النووع إللي يكون صدااقه وإحتراام لا يوصف 

الله يوفها إن شاء الله 

أما بخصوص الحبوب ... يشهد الله إنها فعلا كانت تسد نفسي عن الأكل وإستخدمتها في رمضاااان ونزلت مع الرياضة والرجيم طبعا من غير جوع لأن شهيتج تكون مسدودة طبعااا مو عالأخر بس لو منتعتي نفسج عادي ما تكونين مفجوعة أكل 

ونقصت حوالي 6 كيلوو مع إني كنت أخبص 

مع إني كملت شريط واااحد بس والبكت فيه 3 أشرطة تكفيج حق شهر ...

وبعدين وبعدين سار عندي إلتهاب في ضرسي والدكتور صرف لي كم دواااء 

فوقفت هالحبوب لين اليوم ووزني ما رجع 

ثبت 

وللمصداااقية ... أنا أتبع رجيم تبع دكتور نيوترشن وكنت أستخدم هالحبوب زياااادة عشان ما أكل 

وبصراااحة شفت الحبوب زادت علي وخفت على عمري ووقفت جميع الحبوب وقلت بعتمد على نضام رجيم البيض من غير أي حبوب فترة 

وبعدهااا برجع أكمل حبوب سيدرة 

توقفي عن الحبوب كان بسبب كثرة الأدوية مع الفيتامينات 

وبعد ما أخلص نظام رجيم البيض برجع أسوي رجيم ثاني وبستخدم بس حبوب سيدرة بكملها 

وإن شاء الله خير 

حبيباتي .... أدري بطني صارت مصنع جلفار 

بس ألحين أنا أخذ الفيتامينات بساقتباس:
طفولي 
بصدق وامانه وربي يشهد الحبوب ماعليهن اي كلام صج من خذيتهن والحمدالله وزني فالنازل اصراحه ضعفت عليهن وايد والكل قام يسالني شو سويتي حق تضعفين هالقد وتاعمل سيدره في قمه الذوووووق والله انها ماقصرت معاي قايمه بالواجب واكثر من طرشت الحبوب وهي تسال وتتطمن ان وصلت الحبوب ولا ماقصرتي ياعسوله 
اظاهر بطلب منهن مره ثانيه قبل لتخلص العلبه الثانيه انشالله ارد وقول مشكوره وماقصرتي ياسيدره وسامحينامزون2 
مرحبا اختي اقتباس:


رمش الظبي 
اولا هذا اول يوم لي استخدم الحبوب ... لادوخة ولا صداع الحمد الله فعلا زي ماقالت سيدرا وان شاء الله ينزل الوزن على خير 



ثانيا التعامل معها راقي جدا ذوق وامانة وحرص على كلمتها معنا في دقة المواعيد وتتابع وتتصل تسال لين تتاكد ان الاغراض وصلت 


وبعد ماقصرت معي كانت مرسله هديه مع الحبوب .. 



انا جدا مرتاحة لها وصار بينا اتفاق لتعامل قادم بامور اخرى باذن الله 


لان الي يكسب باخلاقة مثل سيدرا والله على ما اقول شهيد انها امينه وخدومة جدا لذلك انا حريصة اتعامل معها 


الله يوفقك اختي سيدرا ويرزقك رزق حلال 

اقتباس:
حبيت اكتبلج تجربتي بصراحة اليوم صارلي اسبوعين من اخذت الحبوب ونقصت ولله الحمد 5 كيلو 
طبعا بدون رياضة وانشاءالله راح استمر عليهم 
علي فكرة ماسك التبييض بعد روعة يبيض الويه ويخليه نظيف يعني بصراحة كل منتجاتج روعةاقتباقتباس:

روزنامة 
فديت سيدره الله لا يحرمني من صدقها ،،، 


بنات ــــ تجربه فرش مني لكم مع هالحبوب ،،، تخيلوا اني نزلت 4 كيلو في اقل من اسبوع ،، بس طبعا كنت جامده وحريصه اني ما اكل شي ،،، كانت تيني دوخه ،،، بس والله ،،،، اني سرت نيترشن وعطاني ادويه تسد وتلوع الجبد ،، ويالله يالله انزل ،،، بس مع حبوب سيدره ،،،، يشهد الله على كلامي ،،،،، 4 كيلو في اقل من اسبوع ،،،، وبستمر ان شاء عليهن بس عقب ما اخلص امتحانات ،، لأني بصراحه بسرعه ادوخ خخخخخخخخخ


بس مشكووووووووووورة اختي سيدرة ،،، ولي تواصل وياج ان شاء الله من يخلص عندي الدوا.. 



تحياتي .. زووووووووزاس:
شيماني 
مرحب

امم الصراحه اختي سيدره تعاملها ما عليه كلام مع اني وهقتها حولت المبلغ لبنك ماعرف شوو
و تعذبت بس وصلتني الحبوب بسرعه
و من 4 ايام استخدمهم و ما احس بيوع أو بشي
بجيك على وزني عقب اسبوعين و بخبركم
يزاج الله خير اختي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## سيدرة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام حروبي

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمى حبيبه قلبى

----------


## سارة

موفقة لغالية

----------


## سيدرة

بارك الله فيك حبيبتى

----------


## سيدرة

........................

----------


## مراكش2006

ما شاء الله ربي يوفقك و يبارك لك حبيبتي عرض حلوووووو

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمى حبيبتى

----------


## سيدرة

.......................

----------


## سيدرة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## فاطمه 33

موفقه

----------


## سيدرة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غرشوبة دبي

كم سعر الدوا

----------


## سيدرة

شيك الخاص حياتى

----------


## kalbacity

مرحبا اختي
انا ابا هالحبوب لاني بصراحة بعد ما جربت فيتوشيب ونزلت عليه وايد رديت متنت من اول وايديد يعني انا ابا اعرف اذا استخدمت هالدواء ما برد مره ثانية امتن اذا وقفته والا اتم طول عمري استخدمه؟ وكيف احصل عليه؟وبكم لو سمحتي؟

----------


## kalbacity

ردي علي بسرعة لو سمحتي لاني محتاجتنهم انا بادي وزني يزيد مع اني التزمت برجيم بس انا استويت وايد شره في الاكل

----------


## kalbacity

ابا هالحبوب لو سمحتي

----------


## GhArShObH

السلام عليكم


لو سمحتي اختي انا كل ما اطرشلج رسايل خاصه ما يوصلن لان الصندوق الوارد مالج ممتلئ


اختي ابا الحبوب في اسرع وقت بليز

فضي صندوقج عشان اطرشلج البيانات

----------


## ام مريم33

ويننننننج ما رديت

----------


## مهـــــره

انا بغيت منه .. كم سعره وانتي من اي اماراه

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

بالتوفيق بالتوفيق بالتوفيق بالتوفيق 
07 أم حــــــــــــــــارب 20 بالتوفيق 
بالتوفيق بالتوفيق بالتوفيق بالتوفيق 
 :12 (19):

----------


## سيدرة

رديت الحين حبيبتى

----------


## ام مريم33

ما رديتي علينا اختيه

----------


## ام مريم33

مشكوره اختيه على الرد بغيت اعرف كيف التوصيل

----------


## عيـUAEـون

موفقة لغالية

----------


## سيدرة

,,,,,,

----------


## مهـــــره

ختيه صندوق البريد عندج فل ....!!


يعني مااقدر اطرش لج رساله.. 



الحبوب شو اسمهم وصناعة وين؟ وبكم السعر ؟ وكيف التوصيل ..

----------


## موظفه مثاليه

اريد منها ممكن اتوفرينها لي ؟ انا حاولت مراسلتج ع الخاص بس صندوق رسايلج فل

----------


## سيدرة

تم ارسال التفصيل علي الخهاص واسفة علي التاخير في الرد

----------


## سيدرة

<<<<<<<<<

----------


## سيدرة

_____-------

----------


## سيدرة

..................ز

----------


## سيدرة

..................

----------


## سيدرة

................

----------


## هنآدي



----------


## فوعة العين

عندج مندوبة في الأمارات؟

----------


## سيدرة

شيكي الخاص

----------


## سيدرة

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## سيدرة

..................

----------


## reem musa

بالتوفيق

----------


## سيدرة

..............ز

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## سيدرة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## سيدرة

............

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه قلبى

----------


## badr bodoor

موفقه يارب

----------


## سيدرة

تسلموااااااااااااااا شرفنى مروركم

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه ياقلبى

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمىىىىىىىىى يغاليه

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه حبيبتى

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمى يسكرة

----------


## reem.m

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## سيدرة

?????????????????

----------


## سيدرة

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## سيدرة

...................

----------


## سيدرة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## يسمينا

موووووووووووفقه ياقمر

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمىى يقمر منورانى ديما

----------


## سيدرة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## gharam

موفقة

----------


## عذب الكلام

اختي كم سعر العلبه؟

----------


## سيدرة

راسلتك يغاليه

----------


## بدون_عقل

هلا حبيبتي هاي الحبوب تنفع للي ترضع

----------


## mmks75

:Kafara: 

-:¦:-•:*'""*:•.-:¦:-•* بالتوفيق إن شاء الله *•-:¦:-•:*'''''*:•-:¦:-

 :Rasool1:

----------


## خيال008

موفقة انشالله

----------


## سيدرة

..............ز

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه ياقلبى

----------


## سيدرة

........................

----------


## هنآدي

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

up up up up up
up up up up
up up up
up up
up

----------


## سيدرة

..............

----------


## فاطمة راشد

أنا احتاج لهاذي الحبوب 
ممكن تراسليني عالخاص الغالية

----------


## سيدرة

راسلتك حبيبتى

----------


## سيدرة

>>>>>>>

----------


## سيدرة

..........ز

----------


## سيدرة

............ز

----------


## سيدرة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيدرة

...................

----------


## هند2008

بالتوفيق

----------


## سيدرة

.....................

----------


## سيدرة

???????????

----------


## سيدرة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## سيدرة

>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## aynawiah

الله يوفقج الغالية ...

----------


## سيدرة

..............................

----------


## سيدرة

مشكووووووووورة

----------


## mahraa314

موفقه

----------


## سيدرة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## سيدرة

_______________________________

----------


## سرااااب

بغيت اعرف بكم الحبوب اختي لاني ابي اطلب منج لاني مجرتنها عندج قبل وفعلا مفيده

----------


## سيدرة

تسلمى حياتى على شهادتك

----------


## سيدرة

________________

----------


## أم شهد 24

موفقة 
الغالية إرفعي مواضيعي إرفع مواضيعش
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=388917
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387648
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=388926
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387665

----------


## سيدرة

...........

----------


## سيدرة

*************************

----------


## سيدرة

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## سيدرة

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## سيدرة

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## سيدرة

×*×*×*×*×÷**×***××*×*×*×*÷

----------


## سيدرة

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%،

----------


## سيدرة

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## سيدرة

__________________________________________

----------


## سيدرة

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::

----------


## سيدرة

************************************************** *****

----------


## سيدرة

×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

----------


## سيدرة

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## سيدرة

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## سيدرة

...............

----------


## سيدرة

..........

----------

